# Help with Trojan.Metajuan



## Joker_2oo6

My sister has a troja which is called Trojan.Metajuan and Norton is unable to fix it, anyone know any good programs to get rid of it, Ive already tried a few free ones listed here.  But no luck.


----------



## evilfantasy

Download and rename  *HijackThis* (HJT)​
 Double-click on HJTInstall.
 Click on the *Install* button.
 It will automatically place HJT in *C:\Program Files\TrendMicro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe*.
 Upon install, HijackThis should open for you.
* Close HijackThis and rename it.*
 Go to C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\*HijackThis.exe*
 Right click on *HijackThis.exe* and select *Rename*.
 Type in *sniper.exe* and press *Enter*.
*Right-click* on *sniper.exe* and select *Send To* > *Desktop* (*create shortcut*)

From the desktop open HiackThis.
_If using Windows Vista, be sure to_* Run As Administrator*
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button
 HijackThis will scan and then a log will open in notepad.
* Copy and then paste the log in your post*.
* Don't* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

Even though we have renamed HijackThis to sniper, we will still refer to it as HijackThis or HJT.


----------



## MixedLogik

I found a guide on how to remove it.



Trojan.Metajuan removal procedure requires technical know-how on  computer troubleshooting. It is better to consult your LAN Administrator or Technical Persons to avoid additional damage on your computer if modifications on Services and Registry have to be done.



HOW TO REMOVE Trojan.Metajuan :

1. Temporarily Disable System Restore (Windows Me/XP). [how to]
2. Update the virus definitions. 
3. Reboot computer in SafeMode [how to] 

4. Run a full system scan and clean/delete all infected files
5. Delete any values added to the registry. [how to edit registry]
Navigate to and delete the following registry entry:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\68D5CF1D-EC5C-4bdd-A9EF-F0E517565D50}\InprocServer32

\"Default" = "%Temp%\[NAME OF TROJAN EXECUTABLE].dll"

Navigate to and delete the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{68D5CF1D-EC5C-4bdd-A9EF-F0E517565D50}

6. Exit registry editor and restart the computer.


----------



## evilfantasy

It isn't advised to Disable System Restore and then start deleting things in the registry!

Be sure to back up the registry before doing anything to it.

Trojans are usually packed with other malware. I would advise to post the Hijackthis log and go from there.


----------



## GameMaster

And really if you are not a computer savy, *do not even go to registry!!*
Let the experts do the job, after all your computer may contain more Trojans not only one. Hardly, I can't remember some1 had one Trojan...
P.S. Let the evilfantasy do the job!!!!


----------



## Joker_2oo6

ok Ill be at home today and try to to the HiJackthis thing, and im sure it has more trojans her computer is all messed up thanks.


----------

